# My N14 Jap Spec SSS's (Warning a lot of photo's inside)



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I'm sure you all have seen the red one before as it used to be owned by a mate of mine who is the person that built the car. The black one is my daily driver and the red one is the weekend toy/race car.

The silver N15 SSS is the car i had before i purchased these 2 N14's..

Enjoy


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice rides, I personally like the sliver and the red ones. Veryy clean and well kept. I give you props. :cheers:


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheers, just to add the rims on the black one came on the car. I'm not a huge fan of them but with little money floating around it'll be a little while till they get changed...


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

685WRC said:


> Cheers, just to add the rims on the black one came on the car. I'm not a huge fan of them but with little money floating around it'll be a little while till they get changed...


Yeah, those ones cuz use better rims. lol :cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbup: they look awesome !!!

Love the engine picture also...very cool !


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW those look AMAZING! And the license plate on the red one is awesome!!

NICE JOB! :thumbup:


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat200sx said:


> WOW those look AMAZING! And the license plate on the red one is awesome!!
> 
> NICE JOB! :thumbup:



It used to be PULSSSAR but the previous owner kept them... BUt if you heard it running/idling you'd think damn that's insane haha well i do/did hence the plates..

Cheers


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

VERY NICE!!! Ya need sunglasses to look at that engine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Much respect for the N15s. Very nice lookin rides. :thumbup:


----------

